# Koa Concert Travel Ukulele.



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

wingate_52's Library | Photobucket
Koa body. Purpleheart fingerboard and bridge.MOP dots, mahogany neck.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice! This actually gave me a slap-my-forehead moment when I realized, "Hey, nobody said a ukelele has to look like a miniature guitar." Thanks for the mind expanding moment. Now if the photos only had sound ....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, Mike.

What is the length?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Scale length 15".
Total length 23"
Body size 9 1/2" x 4 1/2" x 1 3/4"
Head 5" x 2 1/4"


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

What a beautiful instrument. I have never seen anything like it. I thought of ukeleles as guitar shaped. Did you design this? Are there plans for it? Do a lot of people make them?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks. It is my design, and no drawings. I just made the body from small offcuts of Koa that I was given. That is why it is that shape. Have a look at "Strumsticks".


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have always said that wood that is just laying around can be used for anything, if you have the imagination that is, yours seems to be working OK. NGM


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Only 49 school days to go as a teacher. Then retirement, and loss of imagination?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> Only 49 school days to go as a teacher. Then retirement, and loss of imagination?


I am sure you will find plenty to do, Mike.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

This is a remarkable project! It is obviously a well crafted piece! You must be proud.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow! Great looking ukelele, unique shape and I like it. Love the wood combo, has contrasting colors. I am sure that it sound great as well. Great job!


----------

